# Nintendo: Xenoblade, TLS, Pandora to US? LOLNOPE.



## Feels Good Man (Jun 30, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Nintendo*
> Thank you for your enthusiasm. We promised an update, so here it is. We never say “never,” but we can confirm that there are no plans to bring these three games to the Americas at this time. Thanks so much for your passion, and for being such great fans!



https://www.facebook.com/Nintendo/posts/126089684142160

Nintendo, you suck.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 30, 2011)

inB4 "InB4 Americans bawwing."
Gonna just import the PAL versions then I guess...


----------



## Ikki (Jun 30, 2011)

I saw this a moment ago.

Dick move by Nintendo. Should've said "no" from the beginning.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 30, 2011)

Can a mod fix the title? xD


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

WHY NINTENDO WHY DO YOU HATE US

I can't believe they are doing this to the US. More importantly... I can't believe they normally do this to EUR. WHY when they know these games would sell well?

Also... didn't they JUST confirm that Zenoblade IS coming out?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 30, 2011)

Screw you Nintendo.

I guess the only way I'll be able to play the game is buy pirating the EU game, or importing it, changing my Wii's region and running it that way although that's too much of a hassle.


----------



## Goofy Time (Jun 30, 2011)

...I bet this will also effect 3DS and Wii U titles.

Which fucking pisses me off, because they're both very likely region-locked.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 30, 2011)

The Nintendo fanboy army's wrath will be terrible, their retribution swift.

(by retribution I mean hacking the hell out of every Wii in existence to play the Euro version, of course)


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jun 30, 2011)

Is it wrong that I expected this? Except for the Bieber reference by Nintendo, I somehow knew it would end like this. I hope this decision doesn't carry over to the 3DS and WiiU (by not localizing RPGs although with Tales of the Abbys 3D this doesn't seem to be the case)...

Edit: typo.


----------



## Izzy011 (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't believe how dumb Nintendo is being.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

Goofy Time said:
			
		

> ...I bet this will also effect 3DS and Wii U titles.
> 
> Which fucking pisses me off, because they're both very likely region-locked.



3DS IS in fact, region locked.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

Since I've read people say this twice on this one thread I'll correct it.

It's "Xenoblade".


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Since I've read people say this twice on this one thread I'll correct it.
> 
> It's "Xenoblade".



Yeah, I need it fixed >__>. Realized after I made the topic


----------



## Goofy Time (Jun 30, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Goofy Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I said both are very likely. We know one half of their 8th-generation platforms is already region locked (3DS). The other is a big question mark, but I'm sure it will be too.

Now, all we need are the eventual exclusive games that get people pissed to hack those platforms. I know for a fact this WILL happen on 3DS.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 30, 2011)

All they said was no plans for it at the moment geez doesn't mean they can't make some later for the Christmas season or a release for next year -.- hell they don't even own the titles.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2011)

Aren't some of these Wii titles? Wouldn't the be region locked already or can you play PAL games on a US Wii? I was sure that Japanese games don't work on a US Wii.

Dick move Nintendo. It's not going to help you (you pulling a Namco?)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah...that sucks. I was looking forward to a US release, even if it seemed unlikely. Oh well...


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 30, 2011)

How does nintendo effect these titles coming over when they don't own them or make them? Hell one of the titles is from mistwalker a microsoft company.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 30, 2011)

Yet, when other games in different genres don't get localized to the US, but say Europe or other areas where the game will be in English, everyone just says "Oh, guess I have to pirated the Eur version."  Why should a group of JRPGs get more attention that other games?

And don't even say "Oh well buying it to support the devs blah blah blah" because you probably wouldn't anyways.  If you REALLY want to play the game, you'll either import it, or pirate it, because guess what...That's the only choice you have.

And I like how Nintendo is being put on the spot, because they're the publishers.  What about other companies that don't localize games?  Just because Nintendo is bigger, doesn't mean they should get more hate because they aren't giving into a bunch of fanboys whining and spamming their Facebook posts.


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 30, 2011)

Time to import The Last Story.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't see how this is any different then australia or europe missing out on plenty of games that get released in america only.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 30, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Yet, when other games in different genres don't get localized to the US, but say Europe or other areas where the game will be in English, everyone just says "Oh, guess I have to pirated the Eur version."  Why should a group of JRPGs get more attention that other games?
> *Not sure which titles you're referring to, but for the most part I hear those titles are generally rather meh. Also when the Wii is getting so few good games, it's kinda dumb to not localize some good games when they're already translated *
> 
> And don't even say "Oh well buying it to support the devs blah blah blah" because you probably wouldn't anyways.  If you REALLY want to play the game, you'll either import it, or pirate it, because guess what...That's the only choice you have.
> ...


----------



## Gh0sti (Jun 30, 2011)

Fail nintendo cmon seriously why not try to sell to Americans are we not the driving force of their popularity and their income my goodness if it werent for America helping them out they would still be in ruins after WWII those gerks (yes i know we dropped 2 bombs on them but they were being dicks and not surrendering, we told them to and they should have listened, but alas we are at their mercy of entertainment sigh)


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 30, 2011)

Amiti said:
			
		

> Aren't some of these Wii titles? Wouldn't the be region locked already or can you play PAL games on a US Wii? I was sure that Japanese games don't work on a US Wii.
> 
> Dick move Nintendo. It's not going to help you (you pulling a Namco?)



A softmodded wii can easily play imports from Japan, Europe, or Australia.  All you have to do is if you're using the USB Loader, change the settings for video mode to "Force launch NTSC"  once in a while you might have to change some other settings, but once you get it working, you save the settings and never have to toggle them again, I've got all sorts of great imports running on my wii (such as Fatal Frame 4).


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 30, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo
> Thank you for your enthusiasm. We promised an update, so here it is. We never say “never,” but we can confirm that there are no plans to bring these three games to the Americas at this time. Thanks so much for your passion, and for being such great fans!









Fuck you Nintendo.......just fuck you.....

..sorry for the all caps here, but I just can't help it

"NINTENDO! I AM FUCKING DISAPPOINT!"

stuff like this just adds to your lost sales, and add to your overseas import sales. 

Why you cannot grasp that people dont want more "Letsfuckingrehashandrepackagethesamegoddaymnshittycarnivalgamesagainbecause
wecan'tgraspwhatouroriginalfanbasereallywantsanymore", will forever elude me. We wan't games like Xenoblade, TLS, etc, not more effing shovelware.

Not everyone has the guts or the knowhow even to mod their system so they can play region-free, and as a result play games like these.

Doesn't matter, in a number of months, the Wii will be dead anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2011)

duffmmann said:
			
		

> Amiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks for the tip, I will have to look into that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 30, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We never say “never,”*GASP!
> QUOTEbut we can confirm that there are no plans to bring these three games to the Americas at this time.



FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...............


Seriously Nintendo? Biggest mistake ever. And you wonder why people leave you for your competitors platforms, because you pull dick moves like this.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think very many people leave because of things like this.  Plus, it's likely NoA's fault, not real Nintendo.  Plus this isn't NoA's biggest mistake, I can think of some other NA excluded games that were wanted more.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 30, 2011)

NoA, you disappoint me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also this is offtopic, but why is there region lock? Is it to force people to mod their systems so they can play games that don't come over to them? Yes, this is a serious question >.>


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 30, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I saw this a moment ago.
> 
> Dick move by Nintendo. Should've said "no" from the beginning.


What exactly happened? I saw the status by Nintendo and either everyone was commenting "FFFFFUUUUU!!!" or "What games?!?!" I didn't see any comments saying what games it was.

Did Nintendo say they were coming or something?

Edit:

I always see people talking about Xenoblade, and looked it up a while ago. I remembered I thought it looked dumb, but didn't remember what it was like. Knew it was a JRPG. I just watched a trailer, and the entire trailer was just walking... walking in different environments. Sure they looked nice, but like... it was all walking.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 30, 2011)

duffmmann said:
			
		

> Amiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can even remove the region lock from the wii itself so that it can play imports with no need of laoders.


Also, I totally saw this coming. Too bad for Na fans who didn't hack their wii. TIME TO IMPORT! LET NoE TAKE OUR MONEY!!!


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 30, 2011)

You know...they always say "we have no plans at the moment".
Even when they end up announcing things a few months later.

Nintendo didn't get to be the best at keeping secrets by revealing things to random emails.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/We-are-boyco...142488149161484
I'm loving this. Lots of lol.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 30, 2011)

PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRACCCCYYYYYYY

*ahem* I mean no please buy the games. Nintendo cares so much about us and they only made it PAL-only in English to show us they are our pals guise.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah, people up in arms about this make me laugh.  We know Xenoblade is getting an english release, and its just been rumored by Nintendo of France that The Last Story will be released in Europe as well.  The Wii may very well be the easiest console in the world to softmod.  After you've got it hacked, you can do just about anything with it, including play imports from all regions.  Meaning, I don't care if it doesn't come to America, just as long as there is an English release.  On a related note, I downloaded We Dare recently which is a totally retarded game, but hey I shouldn't be able to play it on my wii being that I'm in America and it never came out here, and yet...


----------



## Celice (Jun 30, 2011)

This is funny.  You see all the fans hype themselves up and then blame everything but themselves over what their own letdown feels like.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 30, 2011)

Celice said:
			
		

> This is funny.  You see all the fans hype themselves up and then blame everything but themselves over what their own letdown feels like.



Uh what? There's nothing to blame here EXCEPT Nintendo. 

This is nothing but a kick in the balls to each and every one of their fans. It shows that no matter how much people want a game and no matter how much a game might sell, Nintendo refuses to give North American's the types of stellar games that JP/EU gets. Thus everybody in North America is still left with Shovelware with the exception of a rare gem, but those are too and far in between.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 30, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Celice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uhh... you realize that EU get screwed over far more often than North America in terms of game releases.  This is just a rare instance of it being the other way around, thats why its being made into such a big deal this time.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 30, 2011)

duffmmann said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know some games don't get there, and some come waaaay ridiculously late. But I haven't heard of a case of where a big publisher such as Nintendo, doesn't put a game out there.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2011)

I find it unfair that you guys aren't going to get these titles. But hey, get your wii softmodded and you ccan play xenoblade!



Spoiler



But to be fair, we get screwed over waay more than you NA guys here in the EU..


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jun 30, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But to be fair, we get screwed over waay more than you NA guys here in the EU..


Yeah I dunno why Europe get more love here >.<
Before that we got games months after US with a higher price and now NoE translate games in 4-6 languages and NoA don't want to bring them to the US?


----------



## kicknhorse (Jun 30, 2011)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> Fail nintendo cmon seriously why not try to sell to Americans are we not the driving force of their popularity and their income my goodness if it werent for America helping them out they would still be in ruins after WWII those gerks (yes i know we dropped 2 bombs on them but they were being dicks and not surrendering, we told them to and they should have listened, but alas we are at their mercy of entertainment sigh)



Anyway, my understanding was that the 3DS was not completely region locked. I was reading that the option is there to region lock cartridges, but it is entirely up to the developer whether they want to or not. 

If the developers wanted a game to be region-free then it is entirely possible. 

And I agree, Europa gets screwed over much more then the Americas do. But as usual I guess American's do not take much notice of anything outside their own continent.


----------



## Goofy Time (Jun 30, 2011)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> squirrelman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The thing about Europe though is in many instances you still _get_ the games nowadays. You're not gimped out of first party Nintendo titles that the rest of the world gets outside of your region.

I mean shit, the days of Chrono Trigger not being available to PAL users (I can't think of a major game outside of this) were issues over a decade ago, and companies have gotten a lot better at releasing stuff to the worldwide market.


----------



## L4D (Jun 30, 2011)

Well u can always blame Reggie for not even pushing for RPG Localization, he doesn't even play games let alone runing Nintendo NOA


----------



## basf11214 (Jun 30, 2011)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> NoA, you disappoint me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This prevents you from arbitraging price differences between the various regions.  Imagine what people would do if the same game is $20 in the US but $45 in the UK (due to various causes...currency exchange rates for example).  It would ruin the UK game retailers' bottom line if lots of people started importing from the US.


----------



## rock7 (Jun 30, 2011)

what's happening with Regis?


----------



## rad140 (Jun 30, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> Is it wrong that I expected this? Except for the Bieber reference by Nintendo, I somehow knew it would end like this. I hope this decision doesn't carry over to the 3DS and WiiU (by not localizing RPGs although with Tales of the Abbys 3D this doesn't seem to be the case)...
> 
> Edit: typo.



I don't think it's supposed to be a Bieber reference.  That saying was around before he was born.

Not that I'm Nintendo (I wish) but aren't they kind of shooting themselves in the foot?  If there is support for these games in the US (and support = sales) why not bring it over.  It's not like they would have that much work to do anyway if they're being released in Europe already.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 30, 2011)

Sad for the NoA fans and all the people who put so much effort in trying to bring this here


----------



## Forstride (Jun 30, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> so much effort


Yes, spamming Nintendo's Facebook posts is definitely so much effort.  I don't know WHY they thought that would help.  If anything, it hurt their chances even more.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 30, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I heard they were also sending letters and actually pre-ordering games.


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 30, 2011)

Operation Rainfall just became Operation Downpour.

They are not going to give up. The Facebook, Twitter, Amazon and physical letter campaigns is just the beginning. They plan to do something  on Gamescon as well, and many, many more ideas are flourishing from the community.

NoA, prepare. Do not forget that you are in the entertainment market, and if you refuse to deliver  the very product that makes you famous, you will suffer from the rage of the masses.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2011)

The spam fest on Facebook is starting to get scary not gonna lie. They really should just work on letters and maybe emails. Spamming Facebook is child's play.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 30, 2011)

SSVAV said:
			
		

> NoA, prepare. Do not forget that you are in the entertainment market, and if you refuse to deliver  the very product that makes you famous, you will suffer from the rage of the masses.



Because Nintendo is so well known for RPG games?

I know Monado (Xenoblade) preorders on Amazon got it ranked to #1 temporarily but it's not enough to convince them to localize that alone or even The Last Story or Pandora's Tower. Nintendo is in the market nowadays to push millions of units, not thousands.

If Nintendo consider their 2 million-selling Wii Music a "flop", then I doubt they'll be taking risks with JRPGs in America.

EDIT: Also, Operation Downpour?


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, good thing the Configurable USB Loader was invented!


----------



## Naridar (Jun 30, 2011)

Just a few examples that Nintendo messes with us non-japanese - because don't get the false image, even though we'll *probably* get Xenoblade (if it won't get "cancelled", in which case I wouldn't be too surprised) other game releases still messed with us big-time:

(yy/mm/dd)

Super Smash bros Brawl:
JP - 08.01.31.
US - 08.03.09.
EU - 08.06.26.
AUS - 08.06.27.

3 months between US and EU release. And what was added? Nothing, nil, zilch, zero. I downloaded a pirated NTSC-to-PAL conversion because yeah, damned region lock.

Trauma Center Second Opinion:
JP - 06.12.02.
US - 06.11.19.
EU - 07.08.10.
AUS - *08.08.28.*

9 months between US and EU release and almost 2 F*****G YEARS between US and AUS release - though it's somewhat better as US was released before JP. Though I don't exactly know how the game is received in Japan.

Trauma Center New Blood:
JP - 08.01.17
US - 07.11.20
EU - 08.11.07

1 year to EU release. Yeah. I got fed up, imported it and used the damn region freeing disc - which resulted in the game being black-and-white.

Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the new world
JP - 08.06.26
US - 08.11.11
EU - 09.11.13
AUS - 09.11.26

Again 1 year, but this time, I went with the USB loader solution because I learned from New Blood.

Kirby's Epic Yarn
JP - 10.10.14.
US - 10.10.17
EU - 10.02.24
AUS - 11.02.25

Relatively good (4 months), but I wasn't interested in this one.

So yeah, big N isn't new to messing with us, both US and EU. That's why I didn't buy a DSi and went with a regular DS Lite - no region lock. And while the X360 also has a region lock, it would be difficult to list 10 A-list games with timed region-exclusivity and being non-region-free. Whereas on Wii, EVERY game is non-region-free. And the PS3 is completely region free.

However, with USB loaders around, importing from US to EU or the other way around is relatively easy. JP games on the other hand have the inevitable language barrier (and in the case of JRPGs it's even higher than usual) which is difficult to circumvent as few people speak japanese fluently, and fan translations are rarely completed. So as long as we're getting TLS, Xenoblade and Pandora's tower each for at least one of the EU/US regions, those with USB loaders (which probably includes the majority of tempers) will be able to enjoy the game.

In my opinion, Nintendo deserves every kick in the teeth they get, including their website/databases being hacked, modchips, flashcarts and/or softmods for all their consoles. Why do you suppose one of the first softmods was the disc that allowed other-region games to be played (I don't remember the name, it made the system menu go blurry for a moment when inserted).


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 30, 2011)

Refering to my previous post, in the main Rainfall website, there's a big news with the name "Operation Downpour". 

Link: http://oprainfall.blogspot.com/2011/06/time-for-action.html

Also, to "product", I refer to "entertainment". Nintendo were the first big company in electronic entertainment, and now they are refusing to deliver just that, entertainment. Or are you going to say that Xenosaga, a 100+ hour RPG with an immense world to explore, Last Story, a JRPG whose combat system is just insane and that it's "open world-ness" is comparable to what a WRPG can offer (so it IS suitable to the American market, and will probably be a big hit), and Pandora's Tower, one of the most intense action games of the platform.

Remember Tales of Symphonia? That splendid JRPG game, all alone, allowed the GC and the game itself to take it to the top of the US charts, even surpassing PS2 games. Okay, it was not released by Nintendo, but it was a hit. Now NoA has the potential to make 2 and probably 3 BIG hits, where they are the only ones taking the money. What's wrong with it?


----------



## Jehuty25 (Jul 1, 2011)

SuperMarioMaster91 said:
			
		

> Well, good thing the Configurable USB Loader was invented!


lol someone should post something like this as a response on their twitter page.


----------



## 727 (Jul 1, 2011)

So how much do you think it'll be to import?


----------



## PsyBlade (Jul 1, 2011)

basf11214 said:
			
		

> This prevents you from arbitraging price differences between the various regions.  Imagine what people would do if the same game is $20 in the US but $45 in the UK (due to various causes...currency exchange rates for example).  It would ruin the UK game retailers' bottom line if lots of people started importing from the US.


yeah I know the sermon
customers should not importing anything because its the end of the world
only corps may import stuff because they can export jobs at the same time to keep the balance


----------



## Ace (Jul 2, 2011)

I have strong belief that the issue doesn't lie in Nintendo Ltd. being evil, because let's be honest, they aren't. The issue probably lies in that it's an M rated title for the Wii, in the US. It's bound to probably cause a havoc in PR hell, so to say. This image should say enough about the matter:






Now look me in the eyes and tell me American consumers aren't gonna complain about this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 2, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Now look me in the eyes and tell me American consumers aren't gonna complain about this.



People (Fox News) cried about Mass Effect being a "sex simulator" and it still sold well. Some underboob isn't gonna can the game for release (especially now that they covered her up). There's plenty of games with sexy ladies in them, unless she's explicitly nude there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 2, 2011)

Who cares about missing virtual under-boob (Probably lots of people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). 

She's still looks like a skank.


----------



## Rockym (Jul 2, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> http://www.facebook.com/pages/We-are-boyco...142488149161484
> I'm loving this. Lots of lol.



Why are they boycotting Wii U?  Wouldn't it make more sense to boycott Skyward Sword and all the big 3DS games coming out this fall?  It would also get the message across much sooner than boycotting a product that doesn't even have a release date yet.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rockym said:
			
		

> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, boycotting a Zelda game is against my nature. After this and Kirby wii, I'm willing to boycott everything else.


----------



## Rockym (Jul 2, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> Rockym said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, I wasn't telling you to boycot Zelda.  I was just saying if they want to boycott a Nintendo product, they should boycott products that have set release dates and will be available much sooner.  The Wii U doesn't even have a price or release date yet.


----------



## Leiw (Jul 2, 2011)

First time I've seen North Americans getting screwed over such excellent games, it really doesn't make any sense... For once I'm happy to live in Euroland and wont need to import lol


----------



## Bluemoo (Jul 2, 2011)

The PAL version comes to the UK in september, it looks like if you really wanna play this one you will have to go softmod on your wii.


----------



## 727 (Jul 3, 2011)

Will a US wii recognize an import?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 3, 2011)

727 said:
			
		

> Will a US wii recognize an import?


Not unless it's hacked.


----------

